# Sticky  Night Riding Photos Thread



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Like the title says, post em up!

Anything goes as long as it was taken at night on a ride.

I will start us off, here are 2 from my weekly group ride. We start at 5pm on Tuesdays and after time change sunset was just after 5pm, thus begins night riding season for us.

















- I am going to sticky this thread to help it get some traction.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

night
[nahyt]

noun
1. the period of darkness between sunset and sunrise.









6 sec, f8, iso 80, 6:41 am
Just after dawn, 20 minutes before sunrise.
Photos with bike lights burning are not so easy. Seems like a small amount of light from another source could help.








[/URL][/IMG]
8 sec, f 6.3, iso 80,10:10 pm








[/URL][/IMG]
I spent 3 weeks riding my bicycle to an eclipse. Does the moon turning the day into night count as a night photo?


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Only one I can find atm. Rarely stop to take pics lol. Night riding here is either rather late when its warm or cold and you dont want to stop for very long. Try to get a good pic next time Im out.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Feen Rock Granite Bay*

Photo by Dennis Tromburg

Me on Feen Rock, same rock as in my Avatar photo, also on Action LED website.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

some more


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I think this was meant to be photos of you night riding. Not spamming random images that have been out there for years from other ppls blogs. Though some are really cool. Klurejr can correct me if Im wrong on that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, the most are mine. I cant erase the rest. Ok, i understand, sorry.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Love the picture of the bottle, cool effect you have going on there!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

An oldie from my vault.

16mm, 3 sec, f/6.3, ISO 100, rear curtain sync, 9:28pm, 1/25/2007

NR Storm on the bar.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

RAKC Ind said:


> I think this was meant to be photos of you night riding. Not spamming random images that have been out there for years from other ppls blogs. Though some are really cool. Klurejr can correct me if Im wrong on that.


Yes, pictures you took or pictures of you on a night ride, does not have to have a bike in the shot. Just a way to show the world what everything looks like in the dark.

Here is one from last week of my with my 19 month old son.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome pic Klurejr!!! Can tell hes having a blast.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Two more


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

one from last nights ride:


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

We hired an extremely talented photographer to take some photos for the website in Bentonville, AR. Excuse the KS watermark for now.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hitting some downhill after climbing for an hour.

5 am, 38 degrees.











****


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Auburn*


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey patski, you guys mtn biking or rappelling?

Hard to capture steepness in photos. That looks steep!



****


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

It's steep, very cool trail.



scar said:


> Hey patski, you guys mtn biking or rappelling?
> Hard to capture steepness in photos. That looks steep!


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Another ones


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Sunrise Services from this morning*






****


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

pabcor said:


> View attachment 1169213


I love this pic!


----------



## dustedone (Oct 4, 2017)

Beam shot circa 2009

20 second exposure


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

you cant see it very well








the bicycle is leaning on the cactus behind the tent.
I might practice my midnight cactus technique some more this winter


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

2 from last nights ride:


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Very hard to take a pic while riding in loose snow.....
Last weekend


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> View attachment 1170953


better


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Just found this thread. Here are a few I had saved. Excuse the cell phone camera quality.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Couple More from Lake Natoma*


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are a few from this weeks ride.


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

dirt-nerd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Vancouver Island.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Auburn Night Ride*

Video by Yanni


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Another ones


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is one from this past week, I can already tell the days are getting longer!!!!


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of me actually on the bike; hard to do when one rides alone lol.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Night of the Screaming Frog Orgy.*

Jeez they were loud, kinda creepy....

Should have recorded some of the action.

#glowormlights


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Couple from tonight's ride. The joys of being the first one on a trail after a snow....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Shot of last nights Sunset. It was a gorgeous one.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

MCHB said:


> View attachment 1176989
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of me actually on the bike; hard to do when one rides alone lol.


Nice ^

Cracks me up .... A selfie on the bike; 
I'll post one sometime. Took it near the house and the sun was heading west. I set up the phone next to a water bottle on the paved path, set the 10 sec timer and got on the bike pedaled back eastward, U-turn and coming toward the phone/bottle of water LOL.
Man, I must have been desperate that day.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Early morning-









Sunset:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Last night's moon over Lake Natoma, lights of Folsom in the background.


----------



## bike2ski (Mar 26, 2017)

moon shadows...








groomed trail with footprints...








night grooming...


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Last Nights adventures with the little man on board.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Another one


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

More..


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol the other morning.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Was this at Horsetooth Mountain Open Space Park?

I remember riding out their with the 5:40 Club a few times :thumbsup:


****


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

scar said:


> Was this at Horsetooth Mountain Open Space Park?
> 
> I remember riding out their with the 5:40 Club a few times :thumbsup:
> 
> ****


Yep, this is the 4:50 Club in Horsetooth. The 4:50 club doesn't do daily rides much any more, but still rides together occasionally.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Guatemala

























13 sec f 4.9 iso 80









easter parade







5 hours to make 
5 seconds to walk on








sunset, almost night








She is cute enough to not follow the rules


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

*More pictures*







[HR][/HR]


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/penaciclista.montexalo


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

one more


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Some morning stoke -






****


----------



## davpacjr (Sep 11, 2018)

Fatbike to work in the morning.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

late night ride after kiddos go to bed on the chameleon. NR lumina 1100 front and NR solas rear


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Early morning ride to catch the sunrise down by the beach in Bali


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a buddy that has those on is errand running cruiser they look even better in person. But the front is almost useless for an actual headlight. About as bad as using a $2 led flashlight from Walmart lol. Amazing for see him from a distance (and can pic him out of a crowd a long way away lol)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Several seconds cut from yesterday's night ride, directly related to the bike lights topic:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

-Archie- said:


> Several seconds cut from yesterday's night ride, directly related to the bike lights topic:


Wow, what a great turnout! Thanks for sharing.

***


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

It's that time of year again, back to the dark for my weekly ride.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Above last night's rush hour.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Last Week:









This Week:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

What is looks like when riding behind me :thumbsup:









and a short video






***


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Good! :thumbsup: But why "Category: Comedy"?


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

*midnight in the rose garden*

















The fine for picking flowers is about $331, and has not been raised since around 1933. How many times do you want to play?

I know what Writer's block is, but photo idea block?

while I pondered, weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten photos-

I had to find an old photo and bring it back

light source was bike lights


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

2 shots from Calavera in Carlsbad last night, was a very nice sunset:


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

My second night ride. I can get used to this!


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

*Lets see if flicker works out better?*


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

*Easter Parade, Chimaltenago*


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Granite Bay*


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Night time sprint up Palm Desert Cross. Nothing better than narrow, steep singletrack with Coyotes howling:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*More Granite Bay*


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

There are still places in the world where candle light sales of crackers and cigarettes are normal.

A lot more places like this rhough


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

A little 3M reflective tape could save your butt some day.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Last night








This morning


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Mexico


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom Rodeocross & Heckle Halloweenie*

Rode by the Old Subaru and over a Rattlesnake on our way to Heckle Halloween-ie


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm








Appears to be a 61* head tube


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Few of us braved the cold and rode before the first major snowstorm of the season in Tahoe. 27 degrees at the start of the ride...


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I love this pic from last winter. Trails were frozen with a light coating of snow on the trail.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice pics, thanks!

Below is a short description of our weekly ride:


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Thursday ride:


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Last nights ride with +/- 2 to 3 inches of snow on the trails riding my 27.5+ bike:

































-Garry


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

Some mist/fog really helped my six LEDs pop last week.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

render ranger said:


> Some mist/fog really helped my six LEDs pop last week.
> 
> View attachment 1301991


Cool photo !

*****


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

chrisx said:


>


Nice night cactus/stars shot, the rock setting reminds me of Baja near Catavina.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

socal_jack said:


> Nice night cactus/stars shot, the rock setting reminds me of Baja near Catavina.


Damn.
6 miles north other side of the highway


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

chrisx said:


> Damn.
> 6 miles north other side of the highway


Haha, very cool area haven't been thru there since a surf trip to San Juanico (AKA Scorpion Bay) about 10 years ago. Used to hit Bay of LA pretty regularly though back in the 80s.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

socal_jack said:


> Bay of LA pretty











Well, night is between sunset and sunrise.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lake Natoma*


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bikeriderrr007 (Sep 28, 2020)

First night ride. 6500 magic shine on bars at nite rider 900 on helmet.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Back at it.*


----------



## downhill502 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Fresh update to keep the tread alive:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Last day of DST*

Evening ride: 








Then a full Moon paddle on Folsom Lake:


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Folsom lake*









a little stream crossing action.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

patski - those things mounted on the trees are hilarious! I don't care how many times I see eyes in the dark, real or not, they still bug me for a few seconds. Need to try to forget about them and just keep the vibe of the ride .


****


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Short little rip last night:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

^^^^
Interesting beam pattern - wide, sharp cut off the extends behind the front wheel??



*******


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

scar said:


> ^^^^
> Interesting beam pattern - wide, sharp cut off the extends behind the front wheel??
> 
> *******


Outbound Trail and Hangover. The handlebar light was slipping down a bit because I didn't get it tight enough - it might be down slightly at that point.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Sundown in Granite Bay


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Just realized I can go back and give everyone a "like" for posting pictures in this thread. you should all have some extra points now. ;-)


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

I found a little cash of camera cards from cameras gone by. So I saved some old photos on flickr. I have not logged into no photos bucket for a long time. So old that one card is 512 mb. Even a couple of xd cars from when 2 gb was $50.


































on Flickr


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^That first pic is pretty wild. I studied it for a bit, what is the reflection?

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> ^That first pic is pretty wild. I studied it for a bit, what is the reflection?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk











The presidential palace in Guatemala. Around the time they were Impeaching Molina.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Ha, that's straight awesome.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Rode out on Folsom Lake bed to see Jupiter/Saturn and the Starlink Train, these star gazing apps are cool...


https://apps.apple.com/us/app/star-tracker-lite-live-sky-map


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

]


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

chrisx said:


> ]


Dang dude, you take some rad pics!

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Not great pics...but we love night riding out here in CT!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cicch95 said:


> Not great pics...but we love night riding out here in CT!












Lake Natoma


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Then it started to rain.








After the rain, the full moon shows people for what they truly are.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

From some recent night rides / dawn patrols


----------



## gamtnbkr (Mar 20, 2008)

Chicopee Woods, Gainesville, Georgia


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Photos by candle light


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Doobie Rock, Granite Bay


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Night riding is about over...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

As you end, we begin...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

With or without the handlebar on the right?


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

30 seconds, f 7.1, 8:39 pm

The ride back to the campground was a little spooky. Thunder crashing, rain starting, light on low because of a low battery, and I went down the wrong trail, in grizzly bear country.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Last night

















A steal gate can look a little flimsy right about now


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

First Night Ride of the Year: Folsom Lake


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Last winter, soon to be this winter…


----------



## pta (Oct 22, 2013)

Not photo but night ride video…
Night MTB in Finland


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

10 6 21
new moon.








Every one in a while the stars come into alignment .

_For the record. this is about day 80 of a bicycle tour. _


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Canyonlands


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Last Month's Full Moon on Folsom Lake, "riding" my SUP.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

A short gif I made from a ride last week


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Folsom Lake SRA, perfect condits after the record rainfall.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh deer...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Dawn patrol this morning. Looking forward to the time change to get more morning light.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Folsom Lake SRA


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Time Tunnel in Auburn, California

aka: Culvert Trail


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

greetings nightriding from italy


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

No photos or video but I sure miss night rides, my buddies and I are heat wimps so we all went and bought lights and since one of my buddies lives across the street from one of our favorite trails we always had a place to crash after our 2-3 a.m. rides.

Our rides usually started between 10-11pm after some perfunctory, it always seemed like something would happen on our rides but usually something funny. On one ride I was second in line of about eight guys on a single track heading almost at the halfway mark and view point. While following I noticed something go through my buddies light stream and then not only hit me in the face but attached itself to my face covering my right eye while on the single track DH. I let go of the bars with my right hand and swiped it off of my face only to feel it fall to my chest, I then looked down as my helmet light showed the bat looking up at me, so I swiped it off again. From that day on that trail has been renamed Louisville like the bat.

On that same ride we were on the gravel road heading back to my buddies house, as we were riding side by side b.s’ing and the rest of the group behind us a deer jumps out of the bushes and slams into my buddies thigh almost knocking him to the ground, we all just laughing.

Riding in the dark in the PNW can get interesting, occasionally we would stop to b.s. and while we were sitting there we would scan the woods or a freshly logged area only to see pairs of eyeballs looking back at us.

My wife always thought we were crazy as I would pull into the garage at 3am, but those are memories we’ll never forget, will they get exaggerated over the decades more then likely. The bat will be an Eagle and the deer will be a Sasquatch, it is Washington state.


----------



## i.ride (Mar 24, 2020)

Both have Outbound Lighting on bars and helmets. Dog has an LED vest.


----------



## ruki (5 mo ago)

Its nice shot, What about the place, time and device?


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Night shuttles...... Oh FU¢K yeah!


----------



## i.ride (Mar 24, 2020)

ruki said:


> Its nice shot, What about the place, time and device?


Raging River, WA. Probably around 6pm in Jan!
We are both using Outbound Lights Hangover on the helmet and their older bar light (Evo w/ external battery)
Dog has an amazon light up vest


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Give me a minute. I'll get this figured out.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

First Night Ride of the Season


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Night Riding is Back!


----------



## hameed (4 mo ago)

B&M Lumoteq IQ-X


----------



## caverdude (Jun 14, 2008)

Summer night riding in AZ! Lots of critters on the trails (Kangaroo rats, toads, rattlesnakes, tarantulas, and even a badger). There's a lot of guessing "rock or rattlesnake" during the night rides. 




























"Rock or rattlesnake?"




























Another game of "Rock or Rattlesnake"









A Gila Monster









Great sunset to start the ride


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

caverdude said:


> Summer night riding in AZ! Lots of critters on the trails (Kangaroo rats, toads, rattlesnakes, tarantulas, and even a badger). There's a lot of guessing "rock or rattlesnake" during the night rides.
> 
> Another game of "Rock or Rattlesnake"
> View attachment 2009739


Wow! amazing pics - I certainly see how effective their camouflage is. Looks like these guys were soaking up some latent heat from the day in the rocks.
Do they generally get out of your way or just try to look like a rock??


----------



## caverdude (Jun 14, 2008)

Pickers said:


> Wow! amazing pics - I certainly see how effective their camouflage is. Looks like these guys were soaking up some latent heat from the day in the rocks.
> Do they generally get out of your way or just try to look like a rock??


They really rely on camouflage and typically stay still and hope you don't see them. They're coiled up on the trails waiting for rodents to pass by so they can get a quick meal. I've never had one strike at me when biking past them in their ambush predator mode. It looks scary but the biggest risk is accidentally running one over. Luckily I haven't done that.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

caverdude said:


> They really rely on camouflage and typically stay still and hope you don't see them. They're coiled up on the trails waiting for rodents to pass by so they can get a quick meal. I've never had one strike at me when biking past them in their ambush predator mode. It looks scary but the biggest risk is accidentally running one over. Luckily I haven't done that.



Lived/rode PHX in the late '80s, think rigid Rockhopper Comp, went back 10yrs later for a wedding and mentioned that we were really into night riding in the SF Bay Area.

Yah, my buddy said, we tried that, sooo many rattlesnakes it freaked me out, I came back and sold my lights...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Baja divide. 

















These days cameras can stack photos in camera. 10 star photos combined into one, and 2 photos combined of car and bicycle. in camera, no computer.


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

caverdude said:


> Summer night riding in AZ! Lots of critters on the trails (Kangaroo rats, toads, rattlesnakes, tarantulas, and even a badger). There's a lot of guessing "rock or rattlesnake" during the night rides.
> 
> View attachment 2009733
> 
> ...


Do you live in Jurassic park ?


----------

